# Current planned home birth



## sezzolou

Hi, im Sarah. Im 38, live in the UK and have 2 boys ages 3 and 5 both born at home in a birthing pool with the support of amazing midwives. First labour was 6 hours and 2nd labour 4 hours. 

Just wondering if theres anyone at the moment considering or planning a home birth. I am due on Christmas day and hope to have my 3rd planned home water birth. 

Looking for anyone who wants to share experience, knowledge, and planning. &#129303;


----------



## xarlenex

I am hoping for another home delivery, our daughter was born at home, our son in the hospital. Transpires I was group b strep positive with our daughter though so I'm waiting to make a decision based on the results of the swab this time around. I'm due October 1st xx


----------



## kittylady

Hi, I'm in the UK and planning my 3rd home water birth (4th baby) and due Nov 8th :) I'll have 6, 4 and 2 year old girls when baby comes and baby will be a surprise.


First labour was 7 hours, second 4, third was 3 days slow labour (1-3cm) but 2 hours from 4cm to birth.


----------



## NDH

Hi, I'm planning an unassisted homebirth with twins in hopefully October. 
I have had two hospital births and an unassisted homebirth previously.


----------



## DonaldHath

I want to have more information on this because my first one was born in the hospital and now for my 2nd I am planning for a home birth and I am scared. Please elaborate on your experiences


----------

